# HELP!!!  New pig's ears curling backwards



## MyFancyFarm (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello.  I got 3 young pigs, 1 berkshire gilt, 1 spotted gilt, and 1 hereford barrow on 12\29.  They are all young between 8-12 weeks.  The barrow is the smallest but they all get along and sleep together and they all appear to be eating well.  My problem is a few days after getting all of them I noticed to barrow's ears curling backwards.  They are flipped backwards and curling underneath.  I have looked everywhere and can't figure out why this is happening or if I don't need to be concerned.  Any help would be great.   He is the one in the middle.  Sorry for the bad picture.  Ill try to get a better one in the AM.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you live where it's cold enough for them to have gotten frostbitten?  I've had that happen to a calf's ears before and my cat has one slightly bent ear from it, too.


----------



## cuteincamo (Feb 4, 2013)

Our young boar's ears did the same thing. His ears are significantly larger then his litter mates, we chalked it up to that. So far he hasn't had any problems with them. I would say as long as the hide and flesh look normal, not infected or something like that, I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------

